# Booter sur le CD de Mac OS 8.6



## Rom780 (5 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je possède un vieux Mac (Power Macintosh 7200/90), avec un lecteur CD externe (je ne connais pas la marque, on ne dirait pas un Apple), donc je branche le lecteur, met le CD d'OS 8.6 (j'ai 9.2.2, mais il me semble qu'il ne fonctionne pas sur cet ancètre), j'appuie sur la touche C (pour booter sur le CD), rien ne se passe, il boot sur une vieille install d'OS 8.

J'ai vu sur le net qu'il y aurait une autre combinaison pour booter sur un lecteur externe, je ne l'ai pas trouvé ; j'ai également essayé d'appuyer sur Pomme + Shift + Alt + Suppr, au démarrage, rien ne se passe, il boot sur ce vieux hdd.

Merci par avance pour vos réponses, je suis vraiment obligé de réinstaller l'OS, vu que l'ancienne install est fichue (plein de trucs supprimés, ...), j'aimerai repartir avec un truc "a neuf"


----------



## r e m y (5 Juillet 2007)

Je ne me souviens plus non plus de la combinaison de touche pour d&#233;marrer sur un disque externe..... par contre si tu arrives &#224; d&#233;marrer sur le "vieux" macOS8 du disque dur, alors tu vas dans Menu POmme / Tableau de bord / d&#233;marrag et tu s&#233;lectionnes le syst&#232;me de boot du CD que tu auras mis dans le lecteur externe.

Ensuite menu Sp&#233;cial, red&#233;marrer


----------



## Rom780 (5 Juillet 2007)

Ah oui merci ça m'aide énormément.

J'espère réussir à l'installer, l'état du lecteur semble moyen


----------



## Rom780 (5 Juillet 2007)

Bon dommage pour moi, le CD d'OS 8.6 que je poss&#232;de est pr&#233;vu pour iMac, je ne peux donc pas l'installer. Quand je lance "Installation de Mac OS" depuis le CD, il me sort dit que la configuration ne va pas, qu'il faut que je lise la documentation.

Quand &#224; 9.2.2, c'est encore pire, ilo ne boote meme pas (il m'informe avant le boot que je n'ai pas la bonne config

Rien, j'ai encore cliqu&#233; par erreur sur "Editer" au lieu de "Citer" :sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Rom780 a dit:


> Bon dommage pour moi, le CD d'OS 8.6 que je poss&#232;de est pr&#233;vu pour iMac, je ne peux donc pas l'installer. Quand je lance "Installation de Mac OS" depuis le CD, il me sort dit que la configuration ne va pas, qu'il faut que je lise la documentation.
> 
> Quand &#224; 9.2.2, c'est encore pire, ilo ne boote meme pas (il m'informe avant le boot que je n'ai pas la bonne config
> 
> Rien, j'ai encore cliqu&#233; par erreur sur "Editer" au lieu de "Citer" :sick:



Pour mettre 9.2.2 sur ce Mac, tu dois avoir recours &#224; un logiciel (Freeware) dont malheureusement le nom m'&#233;chappe l&#224; tout de suite (fais une recherche dans le forum, on en a parl&#233; mainte fois). Je m'en &#233;tait servi nagu&#232;re pour mettre Mac OS 9.2.2 sur mon vieux 5500 dop&#233; &#224; la Sonnet G3/400.


----------



## Vivid (5 Juillet 2007)

Xpostfacto peut-etre...

http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7594


a+


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2007)

Vivid a dit:


> Xpostfacto peut-etre...
> 
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7594
> 
> ...



Non, XPostFacto, c'est pour installer Panther sur des machines qui ne supportent th&#233;oriquement que Jaguar, l&#224;, c'est (c'&#233;tait ?) pour mettre Mac OS 9.2.2 sur des b&#233;canes "pr&#233;-G3" qui plafonnent normalement &#224; 9.1. Utilit&#233; principale : MSN, qui ne tourne qu'en 9.2.2 :sick:, mais peut aussi servir si on a un CD de 9.2.1, et pas de 9.1 !


----------



## claude72 (6 Juillet 2007)

OS 9 Helper


http://www.os9forever.com/os9helper.html



(XpostFacto permet aussi d'installer OS X sur ces mêmes Mac pré-G3)


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

claude72 a dit:


> OS 9 Helper
> 
> 
> http://www.os9forever.com/os9helper.html



Vi, &#231;a doit &#234;tre &#231;a 



claude72 a dit:


> (XpostFacto permet aussi d'installer OS X sur ces m&#234;mes Mac pr&#233;-G3)



Mais malheureusement, ne leur fournit pas les chevaux qui leur manquent pour le faire tourner (d&#233;j&#224;, sur un G3/266 ou 300, c'est limite limite, et ces G3 sont plus rapides que n'importe quel 604*).


(*) Pour m&#233;moire, un 604ev &#224; 350 Mhz (le plus puissant des 604) tourne &#224; peu pr&#232;s comme un G3/250.


----------



## claude72 (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais malheureusement, ne leur fournit pas les chevaux qui leur manquent pour le faire tourner (déjà, sur un G3/266 ou 300, c'est limite limite, et ces G3 sont plus rapides que n'importe quel 604*).


Non, certes !

 mais ça permet aussi de faire tourner OS X sur un Mac genre 7500-7600-8500-9500 et 7300-8600-9600 qui peuvent être assez puissants pour OS X quand leur processeur 601 ou 604 d'origine a été remplacé par une carte G3 ou G4, mais qui sont considérés par l'installeur d'OS X comme ne pouvant pas fonctionner sous OS X, puisque l'installeur se base uniquement sur le modèle de Macintosh, "autorisé" ou non, au lieu de reconnaitre le processeur réellement installé.


----------

